# Shredded Beef Brisket sandwiches



## LarryWolfe (Oct 27, 2005)

Great looking pic's there Blaze!!  Where's the finished pic's??????


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 27, 2005)

excellent.....ever try those chunks with some horseradish?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 27, 2005)

Oooohhhh yeah baby...gimme some o dat !
 =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Finney (Oct 27, 2005)

Blaze,
*I'd be the first one in line for a sandwich if given the opportunity.*  But that finished product picture looks like a bowl of worms to me.  LOL :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 
I think you should have cut it in half before 'pulling'.  Just my oppinion.  Still looks mighty tasty. 8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 27, 2005)

I thought so too!  But I wouldn't turn down a brisket sandwich either!

Blaze, do you leave it in strings like that or do you chop a little?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 27, 2005)

Okay Blaze, now I'm hungry!  Good rationale for the "strings"!


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 27, 2005)

Now that's some good eatin'.  After the first day of eatin' I'll usually add a can or two or green chilis, some refried beans, a little finely chopped onion, and make some really tasty shredded beef burritos! Oh yeow!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

OK, Blaze ~ You can stop now ~ You've tortured us enough!!  :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :winkie:

Looks fantastik!


----------



## Finney (Oct 27, 2005)

Howz about vac sealling one of those up and sending it this way.  My stomach is growling.


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 27, 2005)

I know what I'm doing with my next brisket.  Shredded beef burritos!  And if you deep fry them, smother them with queso and then top with a smooth salsa it's an awesome chimichanga!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 27, 2005)

I've never shredded brisket, but I bet it would be great!.  I usually slice it thin on a meat slicer, pile it high on a bun and then sauce to taste but I have sliced it almost Arby's thin and then simmered it in BBQ sauce for about 10-15 minutes.  It just basically disintegrates at that point.  Probably pretty close to the shredde effect without the shredding.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 27, 2005)

Blaze are you any relation to 1044?  Thought you might be his older brother since you got a lower number. :grin:


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome Joe!  Tell us a little moe about yourself.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 27, 2005)

Great looking pics and story Blaze. Nice job on the welding also!


----------



## Finney (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, it will still be great.  No worries.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 28, 2005)

Try this with SHREDDED brisket...not pulled.  Bake a potato...sour cream, then cheddar, then shredded brisket, then sauce...ENJOY.  AMAZING...it's a meal in itself. =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 28, 2005)

Great pics Blaze. :!:


----------



## Thom Emery (Oct 31, 2005)

Good lookin eats boy


----------

